# Any Bikers?



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well as it nears the end of GOOD riding season I think tomarrow I will head up to Deals Gap for what sadly may be the last run until spring! Any one else here ever road that stretch of US 129? Best road around, 318 curves in 11 mile stretch!! Well I cant wait but dang I wish it wasnt the last run!
Im on a new to me bike, 03 CBR 600rr, so it should be fun. Its geared lower, -1+2 so its really got some torque. I love it.

Last time!


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

OFK what a lucky man you are. I love the gap but havent been for about a year; what a time it was. You have a great bike for it too nice and flickable just keep those gears low and the rpms HIGH! Have a great time and let me know how it went. Oh keep an eye out for the fuzz:cop: a buddy of mine from the shop I work at went not to long ago and said they were buzzing around.

Jealousy has now set in............. as I look out into the parking lot and see my bike sitting. Is it 5pm yet? LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Man just got back and we had a BLAST!!. This new bike is STRONG!! Lots of knees down in the corner, rolling on the throttle out of the apex, tire bouncing off the ground! It was kinda crowded in the morning but late day was clean, and little to no cops. I thought I got busted as I rounded a nice righthander with a knee down only to see a cop standing on the other side of the road, but he just waved! WHEW!!!! I just want to rest now!

What do you ride? I think Sydney rides to and thats just..........


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Glad to hear that you had a great time and that all you got was a wave! LOL your lucky as hell. I really need to get back down there soon. I ride a 2005 Kawasaki ZX636R, I bought it new in 05 as a replacement to my 00 CBR600f4 that was stolen (bast***s) Anyway, here are a few pics I took with my phone the other day after I got home form a ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry OFK if I still had my bike I would have loved to join you, I have never been to Deals Gap but I have been to Old 18, 181, and 321 some of my favorites!!

I'll get another one when my finances straighten up again!


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sydney, first off let me say that girls that can actully ride are fantastic! Theres just something about it...... What bike did you have?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are some pictures of it right before I sold it, right before they came to pick her up...04 GSX-R 600 geared down in the front. Ohlins adjustable steering dampner, lowered just a bit cause I am 5'3", and suspension tuned for my weight. CRG gold adjustable levers shorty on the brake lever, Pilot Powers, integrated front and rear signals...and a bunch of other little things here and there.



Signed by Kevin Schwantz...


It's kinda hard to tell in the pictures, but it had a blue pearl in the white...








Back in he day when she was blue...about to head to the mountains


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

That is cool that you can ride Sydney. My husband wants to get a Hyabusa gxr 1300 when he gets home and he wants me to get on the back of it with him. I have never been on a bike before but I am pretty excited!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

riding two up can be alot of fun two, I love two up stunts!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

it will be my first time on a bike so i am nervous and excited at the same time but i have a few months until hes even home so i am going to try and learn what i can so i wont be so nervous i know thats the worst thing you can do as being a rider on the back. hes had bikes in the past so i trust his driving


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That is SWEET!!! Both bikes are sick! I like your 636 with the black powedercoated frame. One reason I never cared for the Kawis was the polished frame, just not my style. When I decide to try a new bike, which I do often, Im going for the GSXR 750. I dont need a 1000, but I can ride the 600 pretty stinking hard so Im looking to go up a little. I have to say though Im really impressed with my RR right now. My first bike 3 years ago was an RR, Ive been through 5 since then!!!

What can you say about a girl in leather that hasnt already been said!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I think next time around I am probably go with a 750 as well...I just don't think I can break away from a GSX-R either...they fit me well, comfort and style wise.

Peanutsmommy...just stay in the middle and hold on! Don't lean more then he does, and if he's not leaning DON'T! LOL! You'll get it...and that means you get to buy gear! I love motorcycle gear, and Suomy Helmets are my favorite I like to collect them!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks for the advice Sydney I need all i can I dont want him to know i am nervous the first time i want to share in his intrests


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You will do just fine and +1 on the gear, full leathers are the bomb. I just sold my AGV Joe Rocket 1 pc suits but will be picking up some new ones shortly. I fully intend on doing some track days next year!

Syd have you every tried the ARAI helmets. I love them, super cool quiet and not heavy at all. Im wanting to also try the Scorpion EXO 700 or 1000.

Peanuts check out this helmet. Im getting one of these first of the year. They are super and your hubby would love this one. Semper Fi.

Its actually available now.

Akuma Helmets Official Website


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah Arai's are nice real top end in comfort...I really like my Suomy's because of the crazy fun patterns they come painted

I have this one...
Suomy Spec1-R Flowers

and this one, same line...
Extreme Flowers


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I am so going to tell him about that one!! thanks!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

those are some nice looking bikes, i can't wait till my hubbie gets his! we ride my father n laws harley sometimes (that's his baby, so it hurts to let it outta his site!) *laughs*
u guys are soo lucky!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This week at Deals Gap on the RR,

PhotoReflect - Powerhead Productions - killboy.com


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> OldFortKennels You will do just fine and +1 on the gear, full leathers are the bomb. I just sold my AGV Joe Rocket 1 pc suits but will be picking up some new ones shortly. I fully intend on doing some track days next year!
> 
> Syd have you every tried the ARAI helmets. I love them, super cool quiet and not heavy at all. *Im wanting to also try the Scorpion EXO 700 or 1000.*
> 
> ...


Scorpion makes pretty good helmets and they are very reasonalby priced. Having owend one (exo700) i would stick with ARAI i love them.. I work at a bike dealership and I tell you some nice helmets you all might want to check out are Shark Helmets. It really does depend on the shape of the head though. Syd nice looking bike and I know the pearl color well my buddy here has his R1 painted that way. I like the suomy helmets too, we dont carry them anymore though.

OKF, some nice pics looks like your getting at it man LOVE IT! How many people did you roll there with and whats up with the dude on the red gsxr with NO gloves? Sketchy....

GSXR750s are awsome bikes one of the best power/torque combos that you can get and still very street friendly. I just dont fit on GSXRs so I will stick with my "Cheater 600" as many refer to it as and smile my way through the twists! LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

There are ALOT of sketchy people at deals gap all the time. They come from all over the country to wreck up there!! I never got passed, but I did pass a few......


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> I never got passed, but I did pass a few......


 :thumbsup:

OFK, truly the way it should be. So are you really done for the year or what its still in the 60s+ up here in VA.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Lol, I was just talking to a buddy about making another "last trip"!


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

HAHA, I struggle every year about when to put my bike away. I tend to last a little longer each year. With the price of gas and the fact that it is still awsome outside I just cant pack it up yet. We will see only time will tell. IMO you deff should get back out there and tear it up looks like too much fun not to.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I ride my bike year round. As long as its above 28 degrees I ride it. I bought an 04 R6 in April with 8000miles on it. I sold it in August with 17k on it.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Now that is some good riding man. I tell you I always say im going to ride all year but then those morning I come down and there is frost all over and I think about the 25 mile commute I have infront of me and the heat button in my car is just to good to ignore. LOL I tent to ride till around Nov sometime depending on the year and the weather. So it really only sits for about 3 months with a few random warm rides thanks to global warming.. Oh well.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Lol before we moved back to Chatt, which Im desperately trying to move back to Cleveland, my commute was 47 miles one way! It got cold but I have some cold weather gear that kinda helps.


----------

